# Breeder feedback requested



## Gumbo (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello everyone,

What a great forum this is and full of information. 

I'm looking for some feedback on some specific breeders.

I'm looking for a large miniature (18-25 lbs). Our top choice in color is red/apricot, then black, brown, then silver last. I would love to find a reputable breeder of red/apricot who I could visit and see/meet the puppies and parents.

Any/all feedback is welcome and appreciated. PM if you need/want to keep something off the public post.

Morning Glory Poodles - San Antonio, Tx
Alegros Poodles - Denton, Tx
Karbit Poodles - Reno, NV
Ash's Mystical Poodles - NV 

I've been in contact with the top 3 but would like to hear from some of you who have poodles from each about your experiences and your poodles. 

Sharon with Morning Glory has been wonderful. We've been to her house and met the dams/sire but her last litter was a small litter, the puppies might be smaller than we want and they are silver. When I found out we weren't going to get one from this litter because the litter was so small, I started looking elsewhere. Turns out she might have one available now, but now we're concerned with it being small.

Looking forward to hearing from you!

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't knnow anything about the first two, but there have been good things said around the forum about Karbit. Ash's Mystical had a long partnership with the original owner of Eriand (on Long Island) until she died. Eriand's daughter has taken over for her but I am not sure how strong the partnership still is. My mom's mpoo is from Eriand (the mother) and has an Ash's Mystical sire. He is a lovely companion for my mom and they have earned both Rally Novice and Rally Advanced titles. A friend of mine who is a local pet dog trainer has known quite a few Eriand dogs and has found all of them to have nice temperaments and good health. So that is perhaps a nod in Ash's Mystical's direction.


----------



## Gumbo (Jun 27, 2016)

I should mention we are located in Texas but I might be able to fly to meet with a breeder or if I'm comfortable enough not meeting in person based on reputation, I'm willing to have one shipped to us.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Okay, this is not about me, but a silver from Morning Glory, who you've had a positive interaction with...I would be sold on a puppy from her!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Gumbo, it says a lot to me the late Barbara Burdick linked to Alegros' site as a friend in her links page. Barclay Miniature and Toy Poodles Breeder With AKC Poodle Puppies For Sale Champion Poodles

ETR: I had a link to a Texas-based Toy breeder here also, with an oversize Toy available, but just saw you want an oversize Miniature. That's a whole different situation !


----------



## Gumbo (Jun 27, 2016)

Does anyone have any personal experience with Serendipity Miniature Apricot Poodles?


----------



## Zialady62 (Dec 22, 2016)

I had an oversized toy poodle from Ash's Mystical poodles. She was originally kept back to show but she grew 1/4 too tall for a toy!

She was absolutely beautiful when i got her a 9 months of age. Everywhere we went she received compliments for her looks AND her awesome loving personality. 

She spent a good amount of time visiting my mother and others in a care facility and was so gentle with everyone.

Her vets were always complimenting how well bred she was and even when she was a senior citizen.

Ash's gets my vote.


----------



## Gumbo (Jun 27, 2016)

*We got Tango from Serendipity*

I got Tango from Serendipity out of Yelm, WA and Sandy was so wonderful. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend her to anyone. The experience was really great from the minute I first emailed her until I flew and picked up Tango in Feb. He'll be 4 months old in a couple of weeks. He's a happy dog and very well behaved. The vet and groomer both commented on what a great breeder we got him from. Contact me if you have any questions. Highly recommended breeder.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

How wonderful that you found your dream puppy and dream breeder! Tango is precious


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Tango is such a cutie - congratulations!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

He's so cute will his little puppy face.


----------

